
Waiting list, $100M in pre-sales pipeline Where high valuation makes sense - sarahevans
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/onedine-a-texas-based-restaurant-tech-startup-nabs-5m-at-95m-valuation/
======
gogtter
Wow. Truly unbelievable.

------
gogtter
1

